# H λειτουργία του φόρουμ > Απορίες σε τεχνικά θέματα >  Ανέβασμα φωτογραφιών από συσκευές android

## nikolaslo

1) Πηγαίνουμε στην ιστοσελίδα του Photobucket.com
2) Κάνουμε δωρεάν εγγραφή, και δημιουργούμε λογαριασμό
3) Πατάμε upload, έτσι ώστε να πάμε στο επόμενο βήμα
4) Παταμε στο κουτακι που λεει (choose a photo or a video)
5) Επιλέγουμε πιο φακελο θελουμε να μας προβαλει η να βγαλουμε μια νεα φωτο η video
6) Μολις επιλεξουμε τη φωτο μας μεταφερει ξανα στη σελιδα  οπου γραφει upload in progress
7) Μετα το τελος της διαδικασιας ακριβως κατω απο τη φωτο εμφανιζετε μια  μπαρα που  γραφει   share    upload
8) Επιλεγουμε την τεταρτη επιλογηαπο αριστερα προς τα δεξια που εχει ενα συμβολακι σαν αλυσιδα
9) Εδω εχουμε ολα τα linkς εμας μας χρειαζετε το τεταρτο το οποιο κανουμε αντιγραφη και έπειτα καουμε επικόλληση στο forum.

----------

